# Vape Meet Toti



## Rob Fisher

There was a Vape Meet in Toti today at Lords and Legends... only a few people pitched up (I guess Toti is out of the way for most) but I have to say that those that made it made it a really pleasant Sunday afternoon! And the waitress that served us was very cute.

I enjoyed the fact that three vendors were there all chatting and helping and giving each other advice. Nice bunch of vapers doing what we love doing... vaping and talking vaping and trying devices and juices!

I found a new juice but will only mention it in the next Rob's ramblings to give me time to order it while it's still in stock!

Thanks to @BigB from Vape Decadence for organising the meet and for paying our bar bill and for the free 2800mah battery and for the prize for us to use on ecigissa (more on that later) and to Sir Vape for the free bottle of juice!

We were so busy chatting we forgot to take pictures of us humans but I did shoot a pic or two of devices and juices...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for the report back - always great to see what people are up to in other parts of the country...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

looks like a fun day out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> looks like a fun day out.



It actually was very pleasant... vapers are vapers and we all come from different walks of life and we just wanna vape, help vapers, learn more, taste more and try more things... it's tailor made for a happy community!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigB

Lovely day to be honest. The wind played ball, the sun played ball, and the company was awesome. The biggest problem I have with a vape meet is that my palate loses any discerning capability after a few blasts on everybody's awesome juice. There was some special stuff going on at that table made by people with an educated palate. Cool making new friends. Hope to see you at the shop sometime.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MarkDBN

Was a very chilled afternoon. Thanks @BigB and to everyone else there that made it a good afternoon. Can't wait to check out the store


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mitch

A good time was had by all. Even got to vape a Reo

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ET

Was a great afternoon out and can't wait to visit the shop

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats on the new store opening @BigB! Here are some pics from today's









opening!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## hands

congrats on opening and all the best @BigB


----------



## annemarievdh

Congrats @BigB

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Silver

Congrats @BigB 
Wishing you all the best for the store!

Thanks for the pics Rob


----------



## kimbo

Congrats @BigB


----------



## ET

Awesome opening and dare I say it: BUBBLES!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Impressive bubbles @ET!


----------



## BigB

Well now, by my lack of response you should realize that opening a store is soul sapping, energy eating, but seriously good fun.

What awesome people, what friendly people, and that leaves me with no doubts that it was a good decision.

Thank you everyone, one and all....

It has of course spawned that idea (I believe it lived under the radar) that we will be having a Beer, Braai, Bass, Boat, and Blow (clouds) day at Inanda once Mr Fisher gets back from his travels.... I can't wait!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

